# THE RUNWAY > Cruise Travel Forum >  Halong Bay tour and Halong Bay Cruise

## buimanh

Book tour to Halong Bay or Halong Bay Overnight on Cruise:
http://www.vietnamtourpackage.asia/c...tour-packages/

----------

